# Peanut Butter And Jelly Pizza



## Timeloyd (May 29, 2006)

Peanut Butter And Jam Pizza
I found some Pizza Crust in the the Grocery Store and Peanut Butter was on sale. IDEA ~ Peanut Butter and Jelly Pizza. Got Bananas for top.
Now I know why I should eat before going to9 the grocery store.
It was so very good and filling I had to share it. Share And Enjoy the PEANUT BUTTERICIOUS PEANUT BUTTER AND JAM PIZZA.

Take A 7 INCH PIZZA CRUST. You can make your own or get the crust already made in the grocery / food store. As I do not have a recepie for Pizza Crust I got mine in a 3 pack in the store. NOTE ~ THE PIZZA CRUST I GOT HAD HONEY IN IT WHICH MY FRIEND COULD NOT EAT. I will try to locate one without honey and make one for my friend.
THE PEANUT BUTTER AND JAM IS NOT ALL USED BUT I SUGGEST JARS AS IT MAKES IT EASIER TO ESTIMATE THE AMOUNT USED.
A 18 oz / 510 g JAR PEANUT BUTTER
A 18 oz. / 1 lb. 2 oz. JAR OF YOUR FAVORITE JAM. I like Apple Butter. Jelly won't work as it is not thick enough and will be runnning and it is hard to catch. So should probably be called Peanut Butter and Jam Pizza.
TWO BANANAS ~ I used Bananas that were starting to ripen but were still firm. Some food stores often sell Bananas after they start to lose their firmness cheap. USE BANANA THAT IS KINDA FIRM. Soft Bananas are really good for Banana Bread.
A COLD BUTTER KNIFE FROM FREEZER. Food does not stick to it as much as a warm knife, and does not warm up food.

Some pastrys MUST be kept cold while mixing so mix them with A cold butter knife.

NOTHING WITH/USING TOMATO PRODUCTS ARE USED IN THiS RECEPIE. NO MEAT EITHER.

PUT THE 7 INCH PIZZA CRUST ON A PIZZA PAN AND SPREAD A THIN LAYER OF THICK JAM ON IT as you DO NOT want/ let Jam to leak through the Pizza Crust.
TAKE A COLD KNIFE FROM FREEEZER AND PUT ABOUT HALF OF THE JAR OF PEANUT BUTTER ON TOP OF THE JAM. SPREAD TIL EVEN. If necceasary use your Peanut Butter calculator to decide how thick the Peanut Butter should be. I prefer putting an even layer on it so you can't see through the Peanut Butter.
SPREAD A LAYER OF ABOUT 1/4 JAR OF JAM OR APPLE BUTTER ON TOP OF THE PEANUT BUTTER. Swirl it on top of the Peanut Butter as if it was dancing gaily over the Peanut Butter. Gaily means bubbling over with the effervesence of happiness exploding within you like a warm bottle of soda opened fast. We used to get soda pop in glass bottles in machines filled with cold water in filling stations.

PEEL A BANANA AND SLICE INTO 1/2 INCH PEACES. Your pun here.
PUT THE BANANA SLICES ALL OVER THE TOP OF THE PIZZA AS CLOSE TOGETHER AS POSSIBLE. Will the Banana slices then become top Banana?
YOU CAN POUR A LITTLE BIT OF HONEY USING A HONEY DIPPING STICK OR SPOON ON THE BANANAS. I USUALLY DO THIS IF I MICROWAVE TO REHEAT IT.

NOTE ~ WHEN USING A MICROWAVE KEEP A CUP OF WATER IN IT SO THAT THE FOOD WILL NOT DRY OUT. TOOK ME AWHILE TO FIGURE OUT WHY MICROWAVED FOOD WAS SO DRY.

PREHEAT OVEN TO 350 DEGREES.

PUT THE PEANUT BUTTERICIUOUS PIZZA IN THE OVEN AND BAKE 10 MINUTES.

REMOVE, CUT IN HALF AND HALF AGAIN.THAT IS FOUR SLICES. Did you know 4 can't be reduced?

MESSYNESS FACTOR IS ABOUT A 6 IF YOU EAT WITH YOUR FINGERS. CAN BE FILLING. SHARE AND ENJOY.
Don't be surprised if the King shows up as I feel Elvis would really love it.  AAHH HAh
Elvis would really love it.  AAHH HAh


----------



## Banana Brain (Jun 8, 2006)

Now I've heared of PB&J EVERYTHING! Are you sure that pizza dough is sweet enough to go with PB&J? I've thought of peanut-butter and jelly sanwhiches really as two peices of bread full of pastry filling, which is why they go so well with cookies, doughnuts (yeah I've seen them), pancakes, WHITE bread, and that sort of thing. Pizza dough is SAVORY and goes with cheese and veggies and other savory things. But anything is worth a try I guess. Whoever came up with putting pinapples on pizza was expirimenting with a long shot.


----------

